# low fodmap diet vs. specific carbohydrate diet



## Jennag (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been on the low-fodmap diet for about a year. I am doing much better, but far from perfect. I discovered this diet on this website. Recently someone mentioned the specific carbohydrate diet to me. I am wondering why I found more information about the low-fodmap diet on here, and didn't even hear about the SCD until now. What are the differences and why is the low-fodmap diet more commonly recommended for people with IBS on this website. Does it have anything to with whether you suffer from IBS-C or IBS-D? I have IBS-C.Thanks,J


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I tried SCD and I didn't find it near as effective as the low-FODMAPs diet, but everybody is different, so it's probably worth a try if the FODMAPs diet isn't quite cutting it for you. SCD has a fairly heavy low-carb swing, and some of the vegetables are different. I can't tolerate honey or apples at all, for example, and those are okay on SCD.The main difference between them is that they are written by different people who earn money from them.


----------

